# Getting crafty... Handmade Brooches!



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 15, 2007)

Hehehe I hadn't made any of these in a loooooong time so I figured I would because I was soooooooooo bored.

I think I'll try to sell a few to friends and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aren't they cute??
















Mind the ugly green top, it's cold and wearing a plaster cast on your arm makes it hard to get dressed properly


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

They ARE cute!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 15, 2007)

:O!


Those look like my hairbows! Except mini size....they're so cute!​


----------

